# Croydon Appointment



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all,

Our biometrics appointment for our first FLR (M) application is next week and we booked the Croydon centre as it is the closest one to our location. I just checked on google maps, and I can't seem to find the centre on street view. The address says Bedford Point, 35 Dingwall Road, Croydon, CR0 9XF. We will be walking from East Croydon train station but I'm worried we will get lost once we start walking down the road - will we see it walking down Dingwall Road?

Also, will I be able to enter the centre and attend/wait with my wife (the applicant) for the duration of the appointment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Steve8888 said:


> . . . I just checked on google maps, and I can't seem to find the centre on street view. The address says Bedford Point, 35 Dingwall Road, Croydon, CR0 9XF. We will be walking from East Croydon train station but I'm worried we will get lost once we start walking down the road - will we see it walking down Dingwall Road ?


It's a 7 minute walk from East Croydon Station. Click below:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Eas...be64ff5e35b!2m2!1d-0.0952275!2d51.3786001!3e3

You'll be able to see it from Dingwall Road, which on maps actually becomes Sydenham Road in front of Bedford Point.

Attached images from Google Streetview of Bedford Point on the right, looking from Dingwall Road as approaching from East Croydon Station:

I'd arrive an hour early at least to allow for any eventuality, late public transport, last minute bathroom break, AND getting lost on the way.


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Steve8888 said:


> . . . Also, will I be able to enter the centre and attend/wait with my wife (the applicant) for the duration of the appointment?


Sorry I can't help on that / don't know the answer. Why don't you give the centre a call ?


----------



## simon430 (Dec 7, 2018)

I attended an appointment at Bedford Point with my wife earlier this week (if you search "Bedford Point" in google maps rather than the postcode it shows the accurate location).

We arrived 40 mins before our appointment time and were let in straight away. I was able to accompany my wife into the centre and waiting area - she went to biometrics on her own first and I was then able to go with her for the document check. We had scanned and uploaded all our documents and paid for the extra checking so this didn't take long - we were just asked for her passport, BRP and declarations for checking. In total about 1 hour in the centre, then she got an e-mail confirming leave to remain had been granted late afternoon (we had gone for the super priority 24h decision).

Overall a better experience than in Lunar House at her previous extension.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback guys!

I'm just uploading all the supporting documents on the Sopra Steria website and I'm really confused. After uploading each document, it says "Uploaded 1 file" but if I refresh the page or log back in, the uploaded document is not listed there anymore (it actually just says "No files have been uploaded". Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Steve8888 said:


> Thank you for the feedback guys!
> 
> I'm just uploading all the supporting documents on the Sopra Steria website and I'm really confused. After uploading each document, it says "Uploaded 1 file" but if I refresh the page or log back in, the uploaded document is not listed there anymore (it actually just says "No files have been uploaded". Is anyone else having this problem?


Hi guys,

Is anyone able to give any feedback or share their own experiences with the uploading part? I'm pretty sure I've just uploaded the IELTS certificate 3 times now because it keeps disappearing when I log back in or refresh the page....  I'm just worried that when I arrive at the appointment they will say nothing has been uploaded...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I can’t really help, I’m afraid but are you uploading in either jpeg or pdf? And are all your files under 5mb? Can you not see any files at all? At least Croydon will upload files for you if you continue to have a problem, won’t they?


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

I've uploaded documents in PDF under 6mb each as instructed on the website.

It allows me to upload and write a short description for each file and I can clearly see all uploaded files on the page. However, whenever I click back and return to the uploading page (or log out and log back in again) it just says "No files have been uploaded". So I'm thinking either one of two things has happened:

1. It has successfully uploaded but I cannot see what has been uploaded....

OR

2. Technical error...


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Steve8888 said:


> . . . It allows me to upload and write a short description for each file and I can clearly see all uploaded files on the page. However, whenever I click back and return to the uploading page (or log out and log back in again) it just says "No files have been uploaded".


Click back and return to the uploading page AND REFRESH browser [?]

Sorry, can't be more helpful.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe that is the problem? Have you tried accessing your account from another computer? My impression was that you name your file before uploading with a short title as you will only be able to see a limited amount of the title, once uploaded. I have seen the problem you are having on another forum but no one came back to say how they solved it!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Steve, did you get the uploading sorted?


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Steve, did you get the uploading sorted?


Turns out the website is either slightly slow or just having minor technical updating issues. When you're uploading or removing files, it will say it's been completed but if you refresh the page soon after or log out and back in again... you won't see any updates.

What I found was the website/server is probably experiencing high volumes of applicants uploading so there appears to be a time delay. Documents I uploaded or removed at 9am were finally updating and showing from around 2pm. I guess if anyone else does experience this in the future then they should wait a short while for the updates to take place as they might not be immediate.

Hope that helps!


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Whatshouldwedo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, did you get the uploading sorted?
> ...


All the best for your appointment! Do let us know how it goes


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

I was under the impression that the Croydon centre scans the documents in for you as it is enhanced centre and at no extra cost. That was certainly the case for us when we did our FLR M at Croydon just after the turn of the year.


----------

